# Power points in garage on Starblazer??



## Robkinseyart (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to fit two power sockets , 12v && 240v into the garage on out 2004 Autocruise Starblazer but I'm unsure where to take power source from?
Has anyone got any experience of fitting power points into their garage area?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The Skt circuits are 10amp radials and protected overall by the main RCD as well as the 10 amp circuit breaker. It is preferably to wire off the last skt to the new one in the same size 3 core flex carefully routed where it is not going to be subject to knocks or run in trunking/conduit.

12 volts, are your batteries in the garage?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Every van layout is different. Its just a case of finding the nearest point and easiest route for the cable through into the garage. Good idea to use flexible plastic conduit as cable protection if in an exposed area.
For the 12V also consider the power required and likely voltage drop due to cable length.




Trevor


----------

